# العلاقة بين Cfm و طن التبريد



## twana (18 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من لديه معلومة عن العلاقة بين Cfm كمية الهواء و طن التبريد 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohmmmmed (18 يونيو 2008)

شطرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## riad_abed (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخي الكريم

أولا هناك معادلة سريعة تقول بأن : 400CFM/tons 

ثاني معادلة و هي الأدق :

(Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply 

Supply air FLow = CFM
Sensible heat Gains = Btu/hr
Troom = Dry bulb Temperature 0F
Tair Supply = Dry Bulb Temperature of air Flow 0F


----------



## بلال كريشان (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ارجو التكرم باعلامنا عن احدث نظم التكيف المركزي بلال كريشان


----------



## twana (19 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر لاخ raid_abid


----------



## ihsan (20 يونيو 2008)

الف الف شكر لاخ raid_abid


----------



## riad_abed (20 يونيو 2008)

لا شكر على واجب يا أخي الكريم و لا تشكرني انما أشكر الله الذي هو أعطانا العقل و العلم لكي نفيد غيرنا
و الله يوفقك في حياتك


----------



## المارد الابيض (21 يونيو 2008)

كلام جميل يا شباب


----------



## ابوشامة (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (24 يونيو 2008)

one ton= from 350 to 400 cfm (cubic feet per minute)


----------



## ايهابمحمد (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وياريت تدلنا على حساب تكييف لفيلا مثلا


----------



## ايهابمحمد (25 يونيو 2008)

وياريت العلاقه بين ال(power ) وطن التبريد


----------



## رشاد رمضان رشاد (25 يونيو 2008)

لا أظن ان العلاقة 400 cfm / ton صحيحة


----------



## اسامه السعدون (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
العلاقه بين cfm و TR.


----------



## riad_abed (27 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم :

1TR = 12000 btu/h

ف بالتالي تستطيع تحويل الوحدات و من ثم استعمال المعادلات المذكورة مسبقا في أول المشاركة، بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
العلاقة اللى بالاول هى الصحيحه وموجوده فى مراجع التكييف وهى 
Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply

Supply air FLow = CFM
Sensible heat Gains = Btu/hr
Troom = Dry bulb Temperature 0F
Tair Supply = Dry Bulb Temperature of air Flow 0F
لكن هذه المعادلة تعتمد على Sensible heat Gains وليس الحمل كله 
كما ان كمية ال cfm تعتمد على اذا كان الهواء الراجع على الماكينه كله هواء نقى ام به هواء مرتجع من المكان نفسة وبذلك ستتغير كمية ال cfm لكل طن 
ووفق الله الجميع


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (29 يونيو 2008)

Thanks for all


----------



## راعي شبوة (3 يوليو 2008)

ما قصرت
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## فلاح النجفي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز: كل واحد طن تبريد = 400 cfm فقط في حالات التكييف العادي اما في حالات اخرى فهو يختلف مثلا في صالة العمليات الجراحية حيث يكون الهواء frish air 
مهندس فلاح


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان في اجابات الاخوة اعلاة الكثير من الصحة الا ان الارقام التي ذكرت لا يمكن تطبيقها في جميع الحالات حيث اننا عادة ما نربط كمية الهواء المطلوبة والحرارة المحسوسة وتغفل الحرارة الكامنة
فمثلا في حيز معظم احماله من الحرارة المحسوسة كمقاسم الاتصالات وغرف الكمبيوتر ومراكز المعلومات يجب تدوير كمية من الهواء مقدارها 1 متر مكعب/ ثانية لكل 12 كيلواط حرارة محسوسة
وبتحويل وحدات القياس نستنتج ان 1 طن تبريد يحتاج الى 621 قدم مكعب في الدقيقة اما 350 او 400 فهي معقولة لحيز فيه قدر معقول من الحرارة الكامنة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهابمحمد قال:


> وياريت العلاقه بين ال(power ) وطن التبريد


 
افهم من سؤلك اخي انك تريد العلاقة بين القدرة التبريدية واستهلاك الكهرباء هل هذا حقا ما تقصده؟


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

tan=350-400 cfm=2.4 gpm=12mbh


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> tan=350-400 Cfm=2.4 Gpm=12mbh


 
اخ مصطفى
لا يمكننا تحويل طن التبريد الى Cfm ولا مكان لاشارة = في الموضوع ولكن يمكننا ان نقول ان 1 طن تبريد يقابل كذا Cfm لذا اقتضى النتويه حتى لا يختلط على بعض الزملاء


----------



## يوسف يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2008)

Cubic Feet Per Minute, the measure of airflow. Flow rates for AC range from around 350 CFM/Ton to around 450 CFM/Ton (depending on manufacturer), with the norm being 400 CFM/Ton. "Ton" is the measure of cooling capacity. So if you have a three ton system, airflow should be 1,200 CFM. Hope this helps.
و الملاحظ ان الوحدات الصغيره تستعمل 350 قدم مكعب للطن
و فى وحدات الهواء النقى (fresh air) تستعمل 80 الى 150 قدم مكعب للطن
هذه المعلومات من الذاكره فارجو من الاخوه الشباب افادتنا بمعلومات دقيقه بعد مراجعة كل من :
1/ ARI STANDARD 
2/ ASHRAE STANDARD


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ارفق لكم ايها الاخوة كتالوجا فنيا من شركة ليبرت-هيروس وهي من الشركات الرائدة في انتاج اجهزة التكييف المتخصصة بتبريد صالات الكمبيوتر computer type a/c فاذا ذهبتم الى الصفحة 4 من الكتالوج technical data فانكم ستجدون الموديلات وتحتها معلومات فنية يهمنا منها هنا السعة المحسوسة وكمية الهواء اي sensible cooling capacity and airflow وهنا الاجهزة تعمل على وسيطي التبريد R407c و R22 وبما ان الوحدات المستخدمة هي متر مكعب/ساعة للهواء وكيلوواط للسعة التبريدية فقد قمت في الملف المرفق المعمول على الاكسل بالتحويلات اللازمة لتصبح وحدة الهواء CFM ووحدة السعة طن تبريد
وهنا نلاحظ ان ادنى قيمة كانت للجهاز موديل S23 العامل على R407cحيث كانت كمية الهواء 504.65CFM/TON بينما كانت الاعلى للموديل S17 العامل على R22 حيث كانت 636.98CFM/TON وقد اختلف القيمة هنا عما جاء في اعلاه كونها 400 او 350 قدم مكعب/دقيقة
الاستنتاج: لا يمكن اعطاء قيمة ثابتة لكمية الهواء لكل طن تبريد دون الاشارة الى نسبة الحرارة المحسوسة للحيز المراد تكييفه فصالات المقاسم الالكترونية مثلا لها نسبة حرارة محسوسة عالية بينما المطاعم لها نسبة حرارة محسوسة اقل قياسا بالحرارة الكامنة latent heat


----------



## محمد فولتو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

1t.r =300:500 Cfm


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (7 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> اخ مصطفى
> لا يمكننا تحويل طن التبريد الى Cfm ولا مكان لاشارة = في الموضوع ولكن يمكننا ان نقول ان 1 طن تبريد يقابل كذا Cfm لذا اقتضى النتويه حتى لا يختلط على بعض الزملاء



اخي العزيز اني كتبت طن يساوي 350 الى 400 يعني معناها طن تبريد وشنو الفرق بين يقابل او يساوي نفس الشي انت اختاريت كلمة يقابل وانا اختاريت كلمة يساوي وانا بشتغل بشركة مقاولات واغلب التصاميم على هذا الاساس ومعتمده من استشاريين محنكين وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز مصطفى عبدالجبار
هل تعرف من علم البشرية كتابة الحرف؟ انتم العراقيون من قام بهذا
انتم العراقيون كنتم ولا زلتم وستبقون تاج الامة العربية
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يفرج كرب العراق انه على كل شيئ قدير
والآن ادخل معك في الموضوع
هل يمكن ان تحول لي 1 متر الى كيلوغرام؟ او 1 واط الى سنتيميتر؟ بالطبع لا يمكن
ولكن تستطيع تحويل 1 متر الى وحدات الطول المعروفة ووحدات الطاقة الى وحدات الطاقة المعروفة فنقول ان 1 متر = 100سم وحوالي3500 واط = 1 طن تبريد وهكذا
نحن نقول اننا نركب مروحة 400cfm لمكيف قدرته 1 طن حيث ان الاولى هي وحدة تدفق وهنا تدفق الهواء بينما طن التبريد هو وحدة طاقة حرارية وهذا ما قصدته عندما اشرت الى عدم امكانية استعمال يساوي والاستعاضة عنها بيقابل.
والآن.....شاكو ماكو؟ ارجو ان لا تقول كلشي ماكو


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (8 أكتوبر 2008)

Bismi Allahi Alrahman Alraheem 

the relation ship between the cfm and TR is a charastarestic for the Airconditioning unit it self ,
and the fresh air percent of the supply air , 
for example dx package unit with 10% fresh air in a moderate weather in Amman may be around 400 cfm / tr , however this is for a specific number of rows and specific air flow rate , however as the fresh air percent increase the cfm per tr becomes lower. 
, as with increasing fresh air the latent load increase ,
bear in mind that air flow rate is for sensible and total cooling capacity is for latent + sensible

coil =laten + sensible 
sensible ~ air flow 

that is when increasing the fresh air increase the coil capacit without increasing the supply air 

Usually supplier of Air condtioners provide a guide on cfm / tr for the specific equipment which usually the package , as the number of cooling rows is limited and fan is limited . 

but the best way to predect the cfm per tr is to get the software for the equipment and examine the cfm per TR by your self at certain conditions , 

part load condiotins is very important in the high percent fresh air package systems , this is because the on coil is largely
affected by the fresh air varying conditions around the year , which affect in turn the saturated suction temperatures ,( the operating limits )


Sorry as my thoughts are not arranged , but i hope it is understandable.


----------



## عامر مسعود (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
المشكلة الرئيسية في احتساب كمية التبريد بأنها تعتمد على جميع العوامل التي تأثر في المنطقة المراد تكييفها وماهية المكان.
حيث أن جميع القوانين والمعادلات تكون مرجع لاحتساب كمية التبريد ثم تكون هناك متغيرات يجب الاخذ فيها .
وبالنسبة لتركيب اجهزة التكييف المنزلي اصبحت تحسب على الخبرة 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

I agree with Mr. Fayez
اتفق مع الاخ فايز


----------



## فلاح النجفي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز/ 1ton=400 cfm هذا في حالة التكييف العادي اما في حالة غرف صالات العمليات وغرف الحروق فالوضع يختلف تماما اي 1ton=130 cfm هذا الكلام من مصادر جيدة.
المهندس /فلاح النجفي


----------



## فلاح النجفي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز محمد محمود خليل / يوجد عندك شك في صحة cfm مع طن التبريد !
العلاقة صحيحة فمثلا (1) طن تبريد هل يمكن ان نحدد له cfm كيف ما نشاء لو كانت ال cfm عالية او قليلة هل تعني شيء كيف سيكون التبريد في تلك الحظة هل ستشعر بارتياح .اذن لابد من كمية من ال cfm محددة وليست اعتباطية .
المهندس /فلاح النجفي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب فلاح النجفي ادعول اولا لدراسة المعادلة التالي والتي وردت اعلاه في مشاركة الاخ riad abed وهي المعادلة الصحيحة التي يمكن اعتمادها لحساب الـ cfm
Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply 
Supply air FLow = CFM
Sensible heat Gains = Btu/hr
Troom = Dry bulb Temperature 0F
Tair Supply = Dry Bulb Temperature of air Flow 0F
اخي فلاح النجفي
ليس عندي اي شك في علاقة طن التبريد بال cfm 
لا بد من cfm معين لجهاز التكييف وهذا منطقي ولكن كلمة معين هنا لا يجوز ان تكون قيمة متعارف عليها مسبقا دون حساب فلا يجوز ان نقول ان جهاز قدرة 1 طن تبريد يقابله 400 او 350 او 500 او..او...الخ ببساطة لان هذا غير علمي
اول خطوة نقوم بها في حساب مشرع تكييف هواء هو حساب الحمل الحراري(الكسب الحراري لعملية تبريد الهواء) حيث سنحصل على 3 بنود
الحرارة المحسوسة والحرارة الكامنة والحرارة الكلية حيث الحرارة الكلية تساوي المحسوسة + الكامنة
تلاحظ من المعادلة اعلاه ان الحرارة الكامنة لا تدخل في الحساب حيث انه كلما زادت كمية الحرارة المحسوسة زاد ال cfm والعكس صحيح
لا بأس من الاطالة ولكن الهدف هو الوصول الى معلومات علمية نستفيد منها جميعا وانا سعيد جدا بهذا النقاش الطيب حول معلومة علمية وليت كل حوارات العرب بهذا المستوى والآن عودة الى الموضوع
لنفترض ان لدينا صالة نستخدمها لتركيب اجهزة مقسم الكتروني (اعتقد بالعراقي بدالة)وهذه الصالة مغلقة ولا يدخلها الا موظفو الصيانة في فترات متباعدة ولا يدخلها هواء خارجي fresh air وعند حساب القدرة التبريدية اللازمة لهذه الصالة تبين انها 10 طن تبريد.....هنا سنجد ان معظم هذه القدرة التبريدية هي على شكل حرارة محسوسة ولنقل ان 9.5 طن تبريد منها هو حرارة محسوسة بينما 0.5 طن تبريد حرارة كامنة وطبقنا المعادلة اعلاه فان ال cfm هنا سيكون عاليا وسيكون وسيزيد بالتأكيد عن 500 cfm لكل طن تبريد
الاآن ماذا لو فرغنا هذه الصالة من اجهزة المقاسم وحولناها الى صالة مطعم؟ لتسهيل الفكرة دعنا نفترض ان الحمل الحراري لهذا المطعم كان 10 طن تبريد كما هو عندما كانت صالة مقسم (وهنا افتراض) ستكون الحرارة الكلية تساوي 10 طن تبريد بينما الحرارة المحسوسة اقل من 9.5 طن تبريد لان هناك حرارة كامنة عالية في المطعم بسبب وجود الناس والبخار من الاطعمة وبخار من الهواء الخارجي...الخ ....سنجد مثلا ان الحرارة المحسوسة تساوي 6 طن تبريد حرارة محسوسة و4 طن حرارة كامنة
لو عدنا الى المعادلة اعلاه وطبقنا كلا النتيجتين فان ال cfm في حالة المقسم ستكون اعلى لاننا ندخل في المعادلة الحرارة المحسوسة فقط علما ان الحمل الحراري الكلي في كلا الحالتين هو واحد مما يعني ان اعطاء رقم محدد لكمية الهواء وربطها بطن التبريد هو عمل اعتباطي غير خاضع للحسابات العلمية اللازمة
ان كنت اخي العزيز تشير الى اعتراضي على تعبير يساوي في العلاقة بين طن التبريد وال cfm فانا لا زلت اعترض عليها لانه لا مكان للمساواة هنا لغة اولا وعلما ثانيا لعدم امكانية تحويل وحدات الطاقة الى وحدات كمية تدفق
ولك ولجميع الاخوة اطيب تحية


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## فلاح النجفي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

:56:اخي العزيز محمد محمود/ سلام عليكم اشكرك على هذا النفاش الجميل جدا وياريت كل الاخوه المشاركين في المنتدى يتناقشون مثل هذا النقاش وان شاء الله ساتواصل معك في هذا الموضوع الى ان نصل الى نتيجة مرضية .
المهندس/ فلاح النجفي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فلاح النجفي قال:


> :56:اخي العزيز محمد محمود/ سلام عليكم اشكرك على هذا النفاش الجميل جدا وياريت كل الاخوه المشاركين في المنتدى يتناقشون مثل هذا النقاش وان شاء الله ساتواصل معك في هذا الموضوع الى ان نصل الى نتيجة مرضية .
> المهندس/ فلاح النجفي


 تحياتي لك اخ فلاح ولنجعل نقاشنا هذا خالصا لوجه الله فالهدف منه ليس الا نشر العلم بين اخواننا واذا احتسبنا هذا لوجه الله فهو اعظم صدقة


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومة القيمة.


----------



## riad_abed (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا زملائي الكرام و بالأخص الأخ محمد محمود خليل

أولا الذي قاله ألأخ محمود فانني أوافق تحليله و لكن المعادلة التي أوردتها صحيحة 100 % لايجاد كمية الهواء المطلوبة من خلال كمية الحرارة المحسوسة و تصديقا لحديثك و لكي أبرهن لك ذلك السر يكمن بالحرارة الهواء الخارجة من جهاز التكييف Tair supplyو التي موجودة في المعادلة و سوف ألفت نظرك بشكل سريع أن هناك معامل يسمى بال SHR = (sensible heat gain / (sensible heat gain+latent heat gain))
و هذه المعامل يأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحرارة الكامنة ، و من خلال هذا المعامل و الخريطة البسيكومترية (coil curve) مع الحرارة الجافة و الرطبة للغرفة و الجو الخارجي بالاضافة اللى mixing temperature اذا كان لدينا fresh air و بذلك نحصل على الحرارة الهواء المنبعث من جهاز التكييف Tair supply اللازمة لجعل لحرارة الغرفة مريحة للانسان و هي تتفاوت بين 22 درجة مئوية و 23.8 درجة مئوية تقريبا 

و لاحظ يا أخي الكريم أن الحرارة الكامنة قد دخلت بطريقة غير مباشرة من خلال المعامل SHR لايجاد Tair Supply
وبذالك أصبح لدينا 

Sensible heat Gains = Btu/hr (أن نكون حسبناه مسبقا )
(22 -23.8 درجة مئوية) Troom = Dry bulb Temperature 0F 
(أن نكون حسبناه من خلال الخريطة البسيكوموترية)Tair Supply = Dry Bulb Temperature of air Flow 0F

و عندئذ يمكن تتطبيق المعادلة الأولى التي ذكرتها و الحصول على كمية الهواء المطلوبة

أتمنى يا أخي محمود قد وفقت بأن أبرهن لك ذلك و شكرا لك أن قمت و طرحت تحليلك لكي تتيح لي المجال لكي أشرح عن هذه المعادلة بالتفصيل و أن أعطي للأخ فلاح النجفي الاجابة الشافية

و كل هذه الحسابات نقوم بها أذا كانت محسوبة يدويا و لكن الآن هناك العديد من البرامج مثل Carrier , Trane ,LG, Elite التي نستطيع أن نقوم بهذه الحسابات بشكل سريع و لكن لا يعني ذلك أن لا نفهم بالتفصيل كيف نقوم بهذه الحسابات يدويا و أن نفهم معانيها لأن ذلك و هو الأساس أما البرامج فهي ليست سوى آداة فقط لتسهيل القيام بهذه الحسابات و أتمنى لكل مهندس تكييف و تبريد أن يفهم الخريطة البسيكومترية جدا جدا لأنها في نظري عصب هندسة التبريد و التكييف و من دونها لن تستطيع فهم الحسابات التكييف و التبريد 

و في النهاية لا تشكروني انما أشكروا الله تعالى أن علمنا علما ننفع به أمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم معلمنا الأول و الذي لن يأتي مثله في هذه الدنيا و أن نمشي على خطاه باذن الله و شكرا لكم على مشاركتكم بالموضوع , أتمنى أن أكون قد حسمت الجدل بالمعادلة السابقة و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

riad_abed قال:


> السلام عليكم يا زملائي الكرام و بالأخص الأخ محمد محمود خليل
> 
> أولا الذي قاله ألأخ محمود فانني أوافق تحليله و لكن المعادلة التي أوردتها صحيحة 100 % لايجاد كمية الهواء المطلوبة من خلال كمية الحرارة المحسوسة و تصديقا لحديثك و لكي أبرهن لك ذلك السر يكمن بالحرارة الهواء الخارجة من جهاز التكييف Tair Supplyو التي موجودة في المعادلة و سوف ألفت نظرك بشكل سريع أن هناك معامل يسمى بال Shr = (sensible Heat Gain / (sensible Heat Gain+latent Heat Gain))
> و هذه المعامل يأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحرارة الكامنة ، و من خلال هذا المعامل و الخريطة البسيكومترية (coil Curve) مع الحرارة الجافة و الرطبة للغرفة و الجو الخارجي بالاضافة اللى Mixing Temperature اذا كان لدينا Fresh Air و بذلك نحصل على الحرارة الهواء المنبعث من جهاز التكييف Tair Supply اللازمة لجعل لحرارة الغرفة مريحة للانسان و هي تتفاوت بين 22 درجة مئوية و 23.8 درجة مئوية تقريبا
> ...


 
بارك الله بك على هذا الشرح الوافي الكافي وقد قرأت كل المشاركات الطيبة من الاخوة ولكني هنا لا اجد تناقضا بين ما تقوله ويقوله الاخ محمد محمود خليل من حيث كمية ال Cfm للطن الواحد حيث لا بد لها من حساب ولا يمكن تعميمها على كل الحالات اي لا يمكننا ان نعطي رقما ثابتا لل Cfm للطن الواحد دون النظر الى الحالة
ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت ما تقوله وما يقوله الاخ محمد


----------



## المهندس عراق (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ان العلاقة بين الcfm و ton التبريد يمكن استخراجها وبدقة من خلال معرفة معامل الامرار للجهاز فاذا احد الاخوة استطاع ان يعطينا كتلوكات البكجات لشركة كارير تحتوي على معامل الامرار وحجم البكج بالطن ثم نستخرج درجة التجهيز


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوان ان العلاقة بين الcfm و Ton التبريد يمكن استخراجها وبدقة من خلال معرفة معامل الامرار للجهاز فاذا احد الاخوة استطاع ان يعطينا كتلوكات البكجات لشركة كارير تحتوي على معامل الامرار وحجم البكج بالطن ثم نستخرج درجة التجهيز


 
هل لك اخ الكريم ان توضح فكرتك بمزيد من الشرح؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبه لغرف العمليات الفرش اير 125cfm= 1 Ton


----------



## المهندس عراق (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ جهاد المحترم عند حساب احمال التبريد نستخرج الحرارة المحسوسة والحرارة الكامنة لكل غرفة او اي منطقة عندما نريد حساب ما تحتاجه من التدفق (cfm) نطبق المعادلة (Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply )
فان الحرارة المحسوسة تكون محسوبة و درجة العرفة تكون محددة لكن تبقى درجة التجهيز Tair Supply نستخرجها من معامل الامرار ( BF ) مع معرفة درجة ندى الجهاز وتستخرج من المخطط المصردي الخريطة البسيكوموترية وبذللك نستخرج ال cfm


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

كفيت ووفيت يا اخي العزيز المهندس عراق


----------



## المهندس عراق (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ جهاد المحترم ارجو ان تساعدني اذا استطعت ان ترسلي كتلوكات للبكجات لشركة يورك او كارير لان محتاجها جدا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> الاخ جهاد المحترم ارجو ان تساعدني اذا استطعت ان ترسلي كتلوكات للبكجات لشركة يورك او كارير لان محتاجها جدا


ساحاول جهدي ان احصل عليها


----------



## hado (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس عراق (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان من اين نستخرخ درجة حرارة التجهييز (Ts )


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله الى المزيد *
*و هذه بعض كتالوجات للبكيج من شركة ترين :63:*​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوان من اين نستخرج درجة حرارة التجهييز (Ts )


 
Supply air temp. = Room temp. - [(sensible heat gain without ventilation(kcal/h) / supply air volume(m3/h) x 0.3)]

 or


 V=Hs'/0.3 x (tr-ts)

 or

 ts=tr-Hs'/V x 0.3

or (simple way)


We need to circulate 1m3/s of air for every 12kW of sensible cooling required​


----------



## المهندس عراق (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> supply Air Temp. = Room Temp. - [(sensible Heat Gain Without Ventilation(kcal/h) / Supply Air Volume(m3/h) X 0.3)]​
> 
> or​
> 
> ...


 بارك الله بيك ارجو منك التوضيح اكثر لانني مبتدى


----------



## المهندس عراق (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> Supply air temp. = Room temp. - [(sensible heat gain without ventilation(kcal/h) / supply air volume(m3/h) x 0.3)]​
> 
> or​
> 
> ...


 شكرا على المجهود انا اريد استخرج كمية ال cfm احتاج لدرجة التجهييز ts كيف استخرجها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> شكرا على المجهود انا اريد استخرج كمية ال Cfm احتاج لدرجة التجهييز Ts كيف استخرجها


 اخي العزيز
باذن الله سوف اجيب على طلبك اليوم بالتفصيل


----------



## ihsan (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> شكرا على المجهود انا اريد استخرج كمية ال cfm احتاج لدرجة التجهييز ts كيف استخرجها


 
الطريقة الأولى: ندور واحد متر مكعب في الثانية من الهواء لكل 12 كيلوواط حرارة محسوسة
اذا كان مقدار الكسب الحراري مثلا 6 كيلوواط فان كمية هواء التزويد تكون:
6/12 = 0.5 m3/s
نصف متر مكعب في الثانية
فإذا حولنا هذه القيمة الى متر مكعب في الساعة (m3/h ) بضربها بـ 3600 نحصل على 1800 متر مكعب في الساعة 

فإذا حولنا هذه القيمة الى قدم مكعب في الدقيقة (CFM ) بتقسيمها على 1.7 فإننا نحصل على 1059 قدم مكعب في الساعة
وبهذا نكون قد حصلنا على cfm بدون الحاجة الى حساب ts


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الطريقة الثانية:
يفترض انك قمت أولا بحساب الكسب الحراري (الحمل) للحيز المطلوب تبريده
هذا الكسب يقسم الى نوعين :
الكسب الحراري المحسوس والكسب الحراري الكامن sensible and latent heat 
نحول الكسب الحراري الى وحدة الواط ان لم يكن محسوبا بالواط أصلا
نستخدم المعادلة التالية:
Air volume (CFM) = 1.78 x (sensible cooling capacity in watts / (tr-ts))

حيث: 
tr_room temperature degrees centigrade (C0)
ts_ supply air temperature degrees centigrade (C0)
ويؤخذ الفرق بين الدرجتين ان تعذر حسابه 10 درجة مئوية
مثال: نفترض ان الكسب الكلي 10 كيلوواط أي 10000 واط
ولنقل ان هذا الكسب يقسم الى 8 كيلو واط حرارة محسوسة و 2 كيلو واط حرارة كامنة
يهمنا هنا الحرارة المحسوسة التي تساوي 8000 واط
نطبق المعادلة
CFM = 1.78 X (8000/10) = 1424


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الطريقة الثالثة:
نحدد درجة الحرارة التصميمية للحيز المراد تبريده room temperature درجة مئوية
نحدد كمية الحرارة المحسوسة للحيز Hs بوحدة كيلوكالوري/ساعة)
نحدد كمية الحرارة المحسوسة الناتجة هواء التهوية Hv بوحدة كيلوكالوري/ساعة
ننقص الكميتين الأخيرتين من بعضهما لنحصل على Hs' أي Hs' = Hs – Hv 
نحسب كمية هواء التزويد كما جاء في الطريقة الأولى أعلاه وذلك بتقسيم كمية الحرارة المحسوسة بالواط على 12 لنحصل على الكمية بوحدة متر مكعب في الثانية ثم نضربها ب 3600 لتحويلها الى متر مكعب في الساعة
نطبق المعادلة التالية حيث أصبحت كل المتغيرات معلومة
ts=tr-Hs'/(V x 0.3)
او
V=Hs'/0.3 x (tr-ts)
وهذا الحجم كما ذكرت هو بوحدة متر مكعب في الساعة وبتقسيمه على 1.7 نحصل على القيمة بوحدة CFM



Supply air temp. = Room temp. - [(sensible heat gain without ventilation (kcal/h) / supply air volume (m3/h) x 0.3)]

​​
أرجو ان يكون الشرح قد أعطاك الإجابة عن استفسارك
ملاحظة:قد تجد ان النتائج في الطرق السابقة متباينة إلا ان هذا التباين قليل وهو امر طبيعي في مجال هندسة التكييف ولك ان تختار الطريقة التي تعجبك وكما يقول المثل الشعبي: لك شيخ طريقته
​


----------



## objector (24 ديسمبر 2008)

thank yoooooooooooooou very mach


----------



## المهندس عراق (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ جهاد المحترم بارك الله بيك قد استفدت من هذا الشرح المفصل كثيرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> الاخ جهاد المحترم بارك الله بيك قد استفدت من هذا الشرح المفصل كثيرا


يسعدني اخي الكريم انك استفدت وارجو ان لا تتردد عن السؤال ان كان هناك جزءا غير مفهوم او غير واضح


----------



## المهندس عراق (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يسعدني اخي الكريم انك استفدت وارجو ان لا تتردد عن السؤال ان كان هناك جزءا غير مفهوم او غير واضح


الاخ جهاد المحترم اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الاهتمام واسال الله ان يوفقك نحن درسنا في الجامعة عند تصميم التبريد لبناية نحسب الاحمال التبريد لكل غرفة الحمل الكامن والمحسوس ثم نستخرج الحمل الكامن والمحسوس الكلي للبناية وبعد ذالك نختار حجم الجهاز اخذين بنضر الاعتبار معامل الامان للبكج ثم نستخرج كمية الهواء المطلوبة لكل غرفة ( cfm ) من خلال المعادلة التالية
(Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply 
نحتاج (Tair Supply ) لاستخراج كمية الهواء المطلوبة لكل غرفة ( cfm ) نحتاج الى معامل الامرار ( BF ) وهذا المعامل يوجد في كتلوكات البكجات وقد بحثت في العديد من الكتلوكات لبكجات شركة ترين وكارير لم اجد في الكتلوكات معامل الامرار ولا درجة حرارة التجهيز (Tair Supply ) 
فارجوا منك كونك بارع في مجال التصميم هل مادرسناه خاطئ او قديم واشكرك مرة ثانية


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد كان يعرف طن التثليج سابقا بانه كمية التبريد الناتج من اذابة طن امريكي واحد من الجليد وتحوله الى ماءبفترة 24 ساعه.
وبما ان الحراره الكامنه للانصهار للجليد بالوحدت البريطانية يساوي 144 btu/ib(وحدة حراريه بريطانيه لكل رطل).
T.R= 2000 IB*144BTU/24H
والناتج هو btu/ib12000
ولذلك فان طن التثليج اصبح يعرف بانة ازالة الحرارة بمعدل 12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية في الساعة
ومع التحول الى الوحدات العالمية اخذت الشركات العالمية لاجهزة التثليج الى درج قدرات وحداتها المصنعة بطن التثليج او بالكيلووات.
حيث ان:
1TR = 3.517kw


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
لقد كان يعرف طن التثليج سابقا بانه كمية التبريد الناتج من اذابة طن امريكي واحد من الجليد وتحوله الى ماءبفترة 24 ساعه.
وبما ان الحراره الكامنه للانصهار للجليد بالوحدت البريطانية يساوي 144 btu/ib(وحدة حراريه بريطانيه لكل رطل).
T.R= 2000 IB*144BTU/24H
والناتج هو btu/ib12000
ولذلك فان طن التثليج اصبح يعرف بانة ازالة الحرارة بمعدل 12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية في الساعة
ومع التحول الى الوحدات العالمية اخذت الشركات العالمية لاجهزة التثليج الى درج قدرات وحداتها المصنعة بطن التثليج او بالكيلووات.
حيث ان:
1TR = 3.517kw*​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عراق قال:


> الاخ جهاد المحترم اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الاهتمام واسال الله ان يوفقك نحن درسنا في الجامعة عند تصميم التبريد لبناية نحسب الاحمال التبريد لكل غرفة الحمل الكامن والمحسوس ثم نستخرج الحمل الكامن والمحسوس الكلي للبناية وبعد ذالك نختار حجم الجهاز اخذين بنضر الاعتبار معامل الامان للبكج ثم نستخرج كمية الهواء المطلوبة لكل غرفة ( Cfm ) من خلال المعادلة التالية
> (supply Air Flow = Sensible Heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply
> نحتاج (tair Supply ) لاستخراج كمية الهواء المطلوبة لكل غرفة ( Cfm ) نحتاج الى معامل الامرار ( Bf ) وهذا المعامل يوجد في كتلوكات البكجات وقد بحثت في العديد من الكتلوكات لبكجات شركة ترين وكارير لم اجد في الكتلوكات معامل الامرار ولا درجة حرارة التجهيز (tair Supply )
> فارجوا منك كونك بارع في مجال التصميم هل مادرسناه خاطئ او قديم واشكرك مرة ثانية


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كدت اصدق انني بارع في مجال التصميم
الحقيقة اني لست بارعا في مجال التصميم ولكني اعمل في مجال التكييف في احدى الشركات الكبرى منذ 17 عاما كان لا بد لي خلال هذه السنوات من العمل في مجال التصميم والاشراف والصيانة.
المعادلة التي ذكرتها صحيحة 100% وطرق الحساب كذلك صحيحة ولكن الواقع العملي يختلف احيانا عما درسناه في الجامعة.
مهندسو التصميم قلما يستخدمون الطرق التي تعلموها في الجامعات بشكل حرفي حيث انها عادة ما تكون طويلة وتحتاج لوقت طويل للخروج بنتائج مع انها تعطي نتائج دقيقة
في المكاتب الهندسية يستخدم الكثير من المهندسين برامج حاسوب جاهزة لاجراء الحسابات
مهندسون آخرون يستخدمون طرقا لا تدرس في الجامعات وتعطي نتائج نسبة الخطأ فيها ضئيل ولا يؤثر على مجمل الحسابات.
انا من النوع الاخير


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (1 يناير 2009)

*from last*

يا أخوه الموضوع ده أخذ أكثر من حجمه 
العلاقه الصحيحه ان لكل طن تبريد حوالي من 400-500 cfm 
ولو زادت شويه أو قلت شويه ما بتكونشي كبيره 
وهو كمان علشان خاطر المهندسن يطمنوا في ال f.c.u بيكون الطن حوالي ال 400 بالظبط 
وفي ال a.h.u هي اللي ممكن تزيد لحد 500 cfm


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (1 يناير 2009)

elhusseiny قال:


> يا أخوه الموضوع ده أخذ أكثر من حجمه
> العلاقه الصحيحه ان لكل طن تبريد حوالي من 400-500 Cfm
> ولو زادت شويه أو قلت شويه ما بتكونشي كبيره
> وهو كمان علشان خاطر المهندسن يطمنوا في ال F.c.u بيكون الطن حوالي ال 400 بالظبط
> وفي ال A.h.u هي اللي ممكن تزيد لحد 500 Cfm


 اسمح لي اخي الكريم ان اقول بان ما تفضلت به ليس له دعما علميا على الاطلاق


----------



## المهندس عراق (7 يناير 2009)

الخ خالد المحترم افهم من كلامك اني اصمم على احد الطرق الثلاث التي شرحتها وانا مطمئن لاني مبتدئ اكون متردد بالتصميم وهل تصاميمك كلها على اساس هذه الطرق وتكون ناجحة100% بعد تنفيذ المشروع وسؤال اخي خالد كيف اختار هبوط الضغط المناسب في تصميم الدكتات على فكرة انت بارع في التصميم وفي محاورة الاخرين وشكرا


----------



## فلاح النجفي (9 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء كيف يمكن اننختارخسائر الاحتكاك


----------



## kamal marei (9 يناير 2009)

العلاقه بين ton تبريد ل cfm ان تبريد cfm 400 = ton


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يناير 2009)

المهندس عراق قال:


> الخ خالد المحترم افهم من كلامك اني اصمم على احد الطرق الثلاث التي شرحتها وانا مطمئن لاني مبتدئ اكون متردد بالتصميم وهل تصاميمك كلها على اساس هذه الطرق وتكون ناجحة100% بعد تنفيذ المشروع وسؤال اخي خالد كيف اختار هبوط الضغط المناسب في تصميم الدكتات على فكرة انت بارع في التصميم وفي محاورة الاخرين وشكرا


 
اخي المهندس عراق
انا استخدم هذه الطرق لسهولتها من حيث الوقت والجهد وهي دقيقة الى حد كبير ونسبة الخطأ في نتائجها لا يؤثر لضآلتها.
ارجو ان تستفيد من الملف المرفق
وسأقوم باذن الله بوضع مشاركات تهم مهندسي التكييف
تحياتي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يناير 2009)

kamal marei قال:


> العلاقه بين ton تبريد ل cfm ان تبريد cfm 400 = ton


 اخي العزيز كمال
لو افترضنا ان لدينا صالة مساحتها 300 متر مربع تستخدم كمطعم
وصالة اخرى لها نفس المساحة ولكنها تستخدم كمركز معلومات اي اجهزتها سيرفرات (servers ) فقط ولا يقيم فيها اشخاص وليس فيها نظام تهوية (كما هي صالات مراكز المعلومات).
واذا افترضنا ان القدرة التبريدية المطلوبة لكلا الصالتين متساوي
السؤال: هل يكون الـ cfm المقابل لكل طن تبريد متساوي في كلا الصالتين؟
يمكنك ان تجربها
اخي الكريم
لا اخطىء رأيك(معاذ الله) ولكن اعتقد ان النقاش العلمي يثري الموضوع فيفيدني ويفيدك ويفيد اخوتنا في المنتدى.
ولك مني كل الحب


----------



## وائل يوسف المنزل (10 يناير 2009)

1ton= 400 cfm
1ton=12mbh
1ton=12000btu


----------



## heshammohamed (16 مارس 2009)

​قل هوالله أحدبفضلهايارب لاتكلني إلي أحدولاتحوجني إلي حدوأغنني يارب عن كل أحديامن إليه المستندوعليه المعتمدعالياعلي 
العلافوق العلا فرد صمد منزه في ملكه ليس له شريك ولاولد ورزقه ميسريجري علي طول المدد ياسيدي خد بيدي من الضلال إلي 
الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد بحق إله الفضل لم يلدولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد


----------



## heshammohamed (16 مارس 2009)

​قل هوالله أحد بفضلها يارب لاتكلني إلي أحد ولاتحوجني إلي أحد وأغنني يارب عن كل أحد يامن إليه المستند وعليه المعتمد عاليا علي 
العلا فوق العلا فرد صمد منزه في ملكه ليس له شريك ولاولد ورزقه ميسر يجري علي طول المدد ياسيدي خد بيدي من الضلال إلي 
الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد بحق إله الفضل لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد


----------



## heshammohamed (16 مارس 2009)

​قل هو الله أحد بفضلها يارب لاتكلني إلي أحد ولاتحوجني إلي أحد وأغنني يارب عن كل أحد يامن إليه المستند وعليه المعتمد عاليا علي 
العلا فوق العلا فرد صمد منزه في ملكه ليس له شريك  ولاولد ورزقه ميسر يجري علي طول المدد ياسيدي خد بيدي من الضلال إلي 
الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد بحق إله الفضل لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (16 مارس 2009)

thank you for all thing


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

]اخوننا اسمحولى هذه القيم تقريبية بصورة كبيرة للحسابات السريعة يجب حساب العلاقة من حسابات الاحمال كاملة والعجيب ان بعض الذين يقومون بعمل مقابلات شخصية يسألون هذا السؤال كما لو ان هذه القيمة هى القيمة الحقيقية كل تطبيق تكون فيه هذه القيمة مختلفة مسرح - مسجد - مكتب - مصنع ألى اخره هل معدل تدفق الهواء او معدل تغيير الهواء لغرفة عمليات (25 مرة / ساعة ) هو يعطى مثلا نفس القيمة لمعدل 5مرة/ساعة فمثلا يمكن ان يكون كمية الهواء س قدم مكعب على الدقيقة لغرفة عمليات مثلا وحمل التبريد لها 10س طن تبريد وهكذا لها عوامل كثيرة حسب التطبيق المستخدم


----------



## hazembadran (5 فبراير 2010)

اخواني خذه العلاقة بين كمية الهواء ب )cfm))
والعلاقة بين كمية التبريد بالوحدة (ton or btu (
ليست صحيحة 
فكمية الهواء تعتمد على الحجم و طبيعة المكان 
ما كمية التبريد بالton or 
BTU/H
فهذا يعتمد على موقع المكان والحرارة الخارجية و طبيعة المكان ايضا
ولكن في الغالب تكون قريبة من هذا التقدير 
400
cfm /Ton
و
هذا والله اعلم 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد 
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

نقاش جميل لمهندسين اكفاء


----------



## saloo6565 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ibrahim1hj (16 فبراير 2010)

*CFM- TON)Ref. CONSIDERATIONS)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
في دارة التبريد البسيطة مثلا للفريون r 134a نعتبر ان المبخر evaporator يعطينا 3500 cfm/ton 

و في حسابات التكييف عموما هناك معادلات بسيطة لحساب الأطنان التبريدية:

1 . المباني التجارية( عزل تجاري-كيفما كان الا في حالت خاصة و استشاري صارم) فيها كل طن تبريد يعادل تقريبا 350-400 cfm
2 . المباني السكنية( عزل وسط) فيها كل طن تبريد يعادل تقريبا 400-450cfm
3 . الفلل السكنية حيث العزل الجيد للجدران كل طن تبريد يعطي حوالي 500cfm 

و هذه المعلومات عملية وليست تصميمية حيث في التصميم نستختم selection لل FCU و من كتالوجاتها نجد كل cfm و نبينها عالمخططات للتنفيذ في الموقع .


و الله أعلم


----------



## ahmed mohamed (16 فبراير 2010)

*توضيح*



ibrahim1hj قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> في دارة التبريد البسيطة مثلا للفريون r 134a نعتبر ان المبخر evaporator يعطينا 3500 cfm/ton
> 
> و في حسابات التكييف عموما هناك معادلات بسيطة لحساب الأطنان التبريدية:
> ...




اخي الكريم
المعلومة التقريبية للتحويل بين الاحمال المختلفة فى ال HVAC توضح خبرة المهندس المختص.مثال ما العلاقة بين CFM هواء/TON تبريد , L/S مياه / TON تبريد , KW ميكانيكى / كهربىKW 
فلا تتعجب من السؤال الذى قد يحير البعض عن علاقات غير دقيقة ومحددة بين وحدات مختلفة.

لنتفق سويا أن حمل التبريد وحدته (باختلاف اسمائها Ton, KW, MBTU) هى نتاج عمليات حسابية طويلة للاحمال المختلفة للمبنى باختلاف مواده ودرجة حرارة ورطوبة الهواء المحيط والهواء المطلوب.
وأن معامل تغير الهواء للمبنى يعتمد على طبيعة المبنى و ما يحتويه وهو ما يحدد مقدار التهوية اللازمة للمبنى والتى قد تعالج ميكانيكيا ( تبريد أو تدفئة) كلها او جزء منها.

ولكن بالنسبة لمن اتم دراسة/تصميم/تنفيذ نظام HVAC للمبنى المشيد يستنتج بعض العلاقات التقريبية التى تستخدم بغرض التأكد فقط من الحمل الميكانيكى/ الكهربى للتبريد و/أو التكيف.

أيضا باختلاف المكان /الهواء الخارجى / مواد البناء/ المحتويات وكافة مسببات الاحمال تختلف العلاقة التقريبية المستنتجة من وحى خبرة المهندس.

شخصيا. لا افضل استخدام هذه العلاقات فى اى استنتاج يخص الاحمال ( رغم انى استخدمها فى معظم الوقت فقط للاستنتاج  نظرا لطبيعة عملى فى الموقع وطرحته ايضا فى مقابلة شخصية للعمل مع مهندسين جدد وسألتهم نفس السؤال) لانها تختلف من منطقة الخليج-تركيا- بوركينا فاسو- نيوزيلاند-الطائف-اسكندرية-اسوان وايضا من مبنى ادارى-سكنى-مستشفى-غرفة مضخاط- غرفة تدخين - مطبخ صناعى- طرقة- غرفة نوم.

ولكن انصح الاخوة المهندسين باستنتاج علاقاتهم الخاصة او سؤال اى مختص(أكبر خبرة) عن استنتاجاته الشخصية ( رغم انه سؤال محرج او سر خفى) ولكن اجلا او عاجلا ستعرف اخى المهندس المختص يوما ما.

وأخيرا. يلزم التنبيه لاخوتى الكرام انه يجب على المهندس ان يلم سريعا وبدقة  بكافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بتخصصه ويحتفظ بها فى مفكرته الخاصة ( وهو سؤال أخر طرحته لمهندسين فى مقابلات شخصية للعمل ). إذ يتطلب منا جميعا كمتخصصين تقنيين دراسة/ تحليل / تقيم كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بكفاءة وسرعة ثم الاداء.



اخي الكريم ( المقتبس منه)
لا اخطىء رأيك(معاذ الله) ولكن اعتقد ان النقاش العلمي يثري الموضوع فيفيدني ويفيدك ويفيد اخوتنا في المنتدى.
ولك مني كل الحب

تحية للمشرفين وللاخ محمدعبد الفتاح خاصة


----------



## hany abdulmonem (22 فبراير 2010)

*العلاقة بين معدت سريان الهواء cfm و القدرة التبريدية Ton Ref.*

العلاقة و هى أن كل 400 cfm تحتاج 1 Tr سليمة و لكن فى حالة أن درجة حرارة الهواء الراجع C 26 
و ذلك فى حالة نسبة هواء الراجع لا تقل عن 80% أما فى حالة زيادة نسبة الهواء الخارجى fresh air عن 20% تقل النسبة حتى تصل إلى 180 cfm لكل طن فى حالة 100% fresh air


----------



## ححخخهه (22 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
الله يوفقكم جميعا
:75:​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين جميعا*


----------



## aati badri (27 فبراير 2010)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> اخي الحبيب فلاح النجفي ادعول اولا لدراسة المعادلة التالي والتي وردت اعلاه في مشاركة الاخ riad abed وهي المعادلة الصحيحة التي يمكن اعتمادها لحساب الـ cfm
> Supply air Flow = Sensible heat Gains / 1.085 ( Troom - Tair Supply
> Supply air FLow = CFM
> Sensible heat Gains = Btu/hr
> ...


 

أوافقك الرأي تماما أخي الحبيب في كل ما قلت 
إذ أن المعادلة في طرفاها متغيرات أخرى ذكرت في اول المداخلات ولا مكان ل= هنا
الcfm لا علاقة له بالحرارة الكامنة وإنما المحسوسة فقط


----------



## aati badri (27 فبراير 2010)

hany abdulmonem قال:


> العلاقة و هى أن كل 400 cfm تحتاج 1 Tr سليمة و لكن فى حالة أن درجة حرارة الهواء الراجع C 26
> و ذلك فى حالة نسبة هواء الراجع لا تقل عن 80% أما فى حالة زيادة نسبة الهواء الخارجى fresh air عن 20% تقل النسبة حتى تصل إلى 180 cfm لكل طن فى حالة 100% fresh air


 

أخي الكريم مقصود ال cfm الكلي 
يعنى الراجع + ال fresh 

من ناحية أخرى 
في المكيفات الصغيرة تصنع على اساس 400 -350-300
وب3 سرعات أما في المركزي فحسب الحسابات وتتأثر بالحمل المحسوس فقط
ولا علاقة للحمل الكامن بكمية الهواء
حسما للموضوع ارجو من الزملاء رفع اي مرجع


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## 1998 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## السيد احمد (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## احسان الشبل (30 مارس 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشو


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (30 مارس 2010)

إخواني الأفاضل أرجوا توضيح أصل العلاقة الأتية:-
كل 400cfm/ton
وشكرأً


----------



## تيمك (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجمل1 (18 يوليو 2010)

*لا اله الا الله*

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركات المتميزة


----------



## dlear2011 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## dlear2011 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف اتحكم بدرجة الحرارة الغرفة الرطوبة 
ج


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أوافق الى ماذهب اليه الاخ riad فقط أحب أن أضيف بأن مكائن ال fresh air يكون كل 120cfm يساوي 1ton . وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (10 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله وبارك لكم مشكوررررررريييييييينننننننننن


----------



## ابو اواب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمل الحرارى يمكن ترجمته فى معادله تتعلق بكميه الهواء كالتى:
Q = m * (Ho - Hi)
m هى كميه الهواء و يمكن تحويلها الى CFm


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمنى من الأخوة المهندسين تطبيق ذلك بمثال يوضح كيف نستطيع حساب الـ cfm لطن تبريدي معين الله يبارك فيكم وشكراً


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

من خلال تنفيذي للمشاريع يعتمد العلاقة على حسابات المصمم مرة تجدها 350 مرة تجدها 400 تقريبا لكن هي ضمن المعدل من 350 الى 400 اعتمادا على نوع المبني واستخدامه والحسابات للاحمال الحرارية


----------



## ahmad hussen (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله الجميع يكونو بخير الموضوع المطروح رائع ولكن من وجهة نظري انا اؤؤيد ان كل 400cfm=1ton وطبعا تقريبية القيمة ولا يمكن ان نقبل القيمة اذا كانت تزيد عن 550cfm/tr او تقل عن 300cfm/tr وذلا لان هذا سيؤثر على load وبالتالي سوف يؤثر على عملية selection for the unit وانا ارى انه عندما لا تخرج القيمة المطلوبة سيكون هناك خطا في حساب load ممكن من كمية ventelation او من خلال عدد الاشخاص زلقد استغربت من الارقام التي كان اخواني يضعوها والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس بديع (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اؤيد الاخ Raid-Abed حيث بالامكان حساب *CFM* من المعادلة :

*(CFM = SH / 1.085 ( Trm - Tla* 

Supply air FLow = CFM 
Sensible heat Gains ( SH ) = Btu/hr
Trm = Room dry bulb Temperature F
T la = Dry Bulb Temperature of air leaving the coil F​


*او المعادلة* :

* ( M cub/s = SH (kw ) / ( 1.21 x ( Trm - T la*

M = Suplly air flow in meter cub per second 
SH = Sensible heat in Kwatt 
T rm = Room dry bulb temp. c
. T la = Dry bulb temp. of air leaving coil c​


----------



## رمضان جادو (27 ديسمبر 2011)

for transfer from ton to cfm
1ton=400cfm


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سلمان 333 (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في الموضوع ,وصاحبه


----------



## ASHRAF100 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (19 مارس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررر


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (19 مارس 2012)

*صدقاً يا إخواني المهندسين لوتم تطبيق هذا الكلام بمثال أمامنا جميعاً سيتم رسخها في العقول اكثر، لذا أرجو من إخواني المهندسين من لديه الخبرة الكافية ان يضع مثال على هذا الموضوع وتطبيقه امام الجميع راجين من الله سبحانه ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم ، بارك الله فيكم وشكراً

*


----------



## sondivhh (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين جداً يا ابطال على التوضيح وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## saif yousuf (21 سبتمبر 2012)

400cfm/ton almost


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تحسب تقريبيا كالأتي 400 cfm /ton بالنسبه للماكينات التي يكون نسبة fresh air. From 10%to 20% أما في حالة الماكينات 100%fresh air تحسب 140 cfm/ton


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (21 سبتمبر 2012)

كمثال توضيحي إذا كان عندي وحدة تكييف مركزي تعطي كمية هواء 4000 cfm ومطلوب. معرفة كام طن تقريبا تحسب كالأتي كل 400 cfm يساوي 1طن تبريد أي يساوي 12000btu\hr أي 4000 cfm يساوي 10 طن تبريد أي 120000 BTU/HR


----------



## 1998 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مثال ------ يعنى لو حسبت حمل مبنى ولقيته 50 طن يكون محتاج تقريبا 20000 cfm هواء عشان يقدر يشيل الحمل ده


----------



## hvc2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى raid_abid

​


----------



## ah_nasser (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
CFM واحدة غزارة هواء
طن تبريد واحدة استطاعة حرارية أو كمية حرارة 
لذلك بالمعنى الدقيق والعلمي لا يوجد تحويل وإنما علاقة ترتبط بعدة عوامل أخرى
مثل درجة حرارة الجافة والرطوبة النسبية لدخول الهواء إلى ملف التبريد وخروجه

لكن بالمعنى العام وفق الشروط المتعارف عليها من نسبة مزج الهواء الجديد مع الراجع من المكان تكون وفق النسب التي ذكرها الأخوة 

مثال : غرفة تبين أنها بحاجة إلى غزارة 1000cfm فإذا كان الهواء معاد من الغرفة بالكامل كانت الاستطاعة تقريبا 2.2طن تبريد
أما إذا كان الهواء جديد 100% تكون الاستطاعة تقريبا 5.8 طن تبريد
وإذا كان الجو الخارجي ذو رطوبة نسبية أكبر قد تصل إلى 7.5طن تبريد

وكل ذلك من أجل نفس الغزارة 1000cfm

وفي كل الأحوال يفضل للمهندس الرجوع إلى المخطط البسايكومتري لحساب الاستطاعة بشكل دقيق
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في طرح الفكرة


----------



## حمدي النمر (17 نوفمبر 2012)

العلاقة بين cfm و الطن تبريد تعتمد علي الفرق بين درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل و الخارج من ملف التبريد و حالة الهواء


----------



## رنا نهاد (17 يوليو 2013)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## wael nesim (18 يوليو 2013)

لا يوجد علاقة ثابتة تقول ان الطن التبريدى يحتاج 400 cfm ولكن يجب العمل بالمعادلة التى ذكرها مهندس *riad_abed* ويجب ملاحظة انه كلما قلت درجة حرارة الارسال supply air temperature كلما قلت كمية الهواء المراد ارسالها فى الحيز المراد تكييفه, والعكس صحيح, فلذلك لا ويجد هناك علاقة ثابتة تقول ان الطن التبريدى يحتاج 400 cfm.


----------



## kamransaleem (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malikmohamed (3 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فى المهندسين المحترمين وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## imiibr (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (3 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بجهود الجميع 
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## صباح سلمان يوسف (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا استاذ محمد خليل على التوضيح


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (6 يونيو 2014)

العلاقة بين الطن التبريدي TR وتدفق الهواء cfm مبنيىة على اساس ان افضل قيمة لتدفق الهواء يمكن الحصول من خلالها على افضل استفادة من الطن التبريدي هي تقريبا 400 cfm.
طبعا بامكاننا ان نأخذ قيمة اكبر ولكن سنلاحظ ان جودة التبريد ستكون اقل , كما يمكن ان نأخذ قيمة اقل وسنلاحظ ان الهواء ابرد من اللازم, ويالتالي فان افضل مردود سيكون بافتراض قيمة قريبة من 400 cfm


----------



## fatehy (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لمن وضع السؤال ... ومليون شكر واحترام لمن اجاب واتقن الاجابة في السؤال.


----------



## hamza ahmed r (8 يونيو 2014)

مشكور للجميع على المشاركات لبناءة


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (14 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmohr (4 يونيو 2015)

كلام رائع من المهندس *riad_abed* واحب اضيف على معلومة ان 1 طن تبريد يمكن ان تغطى 400-350 CFM فى حالة ان وحدة التكييف 100% راجع اما لو 100% هواء نقى يكون 150- CFM 200


----------



## amer galad (28 أغسطس 2016)

اولا يجب الانتباه بان اكبر فارق بدرجة الحرارة التي يمكن لجهاز تكييف في التطبيقات العادية هو 20 درجة مئوية وهو فارق لايمكن الوصول اليه مهما كانت جودة المبادل الحراي لهذا المكيف
ثانيا المعادلة هي:

القدرة التبريدية (كيلوواط)=1.232 *كمية الهواء (ليتر/ثانية)*(درجة حرارة الدخول للمبخر-درجة حرارة الخروج من المبخر)

وبالتالي كمية الهواء (ليتر/ثانية )= القدرة التبريدية /(1.232*فرق درجة الحرارة المذكور).


للاسف بعض الاجهزة تكون كميات الهواء الخاصة بها لاتتناسب مع القدرة التبريدية لها وهذا نوع من الغش او الخطا في طباعة انشراتها الفنية.

وعلى العموم كافة التصميمات تعتمد على المعادلة المذكورة اعلاه

ووفقكم الله


----------



## nofal (28 أغسطس 2016)

عند حساب الاحمال الحرارية نحصل على كم طن مطلوب وهذا يحدد الوحدة الخارجية وكم كمية هواء مطلوبة وهذا يحدد الوحدة الداخلية التى ستتوافق مع الوحدة الخارجية لنحصل على الغاية المرجوة من المكيف المختار من تبريد وتلطيف للجو او المكان وهنا نقول انه سيكون هذا التجانس حسب التصميم والذى يختلف بدوره من استخدام لاخر وبالمقابل فان الارقام المطروحة بمقابلة كمية الهواء لسعة التبريد هى من خلال خبرات عمل طويلة للمصممين مناسبة للظروف التصميمية المشابهة واصبحت ( rule of thumb ) يمكن الاستعانة بها للتاكد مما نصممه .A rule of thumb is a principle with broad application that is not intended to be strictly accurate or reliable for every situation. It is an easily learned and easily applied procedure for approximately calculating or recalling some value, or for making some determination. والله اعلم


----------



## mahmoudbadwy83 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------

